# Does anyone have these? Or any opinion on these?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So one of my FB friends was asking about kidding stalls that was easy to take down and store away when not in use. Well right now I am using plyboards and it works well but I was wanting to talk to the high school welding class about making something more classy looking lol 
Anyways someone mentioned to this person about the primer1 pens. I looked and found these:

https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/primagate-2-aluminum-gates
So I got to thinking and they are not badly priced, plus there is no school right now so no talking to the welding teacher. These would also be perfect to set up a fast pen, which is one thing I have hated not having. Someone needs a little extra, or the kids fair goats, which usually go in a dog cage that is currently housing turkeys (oops lol) 
Anyways I called and talked to whoever answered to see if since it says for sheep if it would be ok for goats. They said the 6' sections might eventually get bent it hit in the middle. 
But I figured I would ask if anyone has tried these, know anyone that has or has any other opinion on them. I was thinking about ordering a few stalls worth and seeing how they did this kidding and then add to it. It's still a lot of money in the long run so I would rather just not throw it away. So any opinion is welcome.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The only thing I don't like is where they come together, that dip down is where little feet get stuck. I had a similar pen a few years ago and the bedding was nice and fluffy. A few week old kid standing on back legs got a front leg somehow caught and ended with a broken leg from the twisting trying to get loose. It was an anomaly, but goats seem to find the most improbable things to get hurt in or on. 

Other than my one bad leg, there have been other stuck feet. My husband made a bar to go over the corners and I attached them with ....... Duct tape! It worked.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

In my area cattle panels are easy to use. Zip ties hold the sides together. They come 4 ft tall and 16ft long. I use a large bolt cutter to cut them to the size I need. The gate is just a.piece of the.panel cut to fit the opening..zip tie for hinges and a small clip to keep it closed. I use a pipe holder bracket and screw the sides ends to.plywood. This gives the sides strength to form the 3.sided pen. The panels are $19.oo each. I can build a pen 6 x 6 x 4 pen. Then cut 2 foot gate off the 2nd panel. Leaving 14 ft..another 6 ft side= then 4 ft front leaves 2 ft gate..and another 2 ft gate left over. So..$38.00 for 2 pens. And about $5.00 for zip ties and pipe holder bracket & screws.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh I’m with you on those gaps. Every year at the fair I see at least 1 goat with their leg stuck in that gap. The first year it was BAD! So I Tie a rope up high so they can’t get their legs down in there. I get scolded a lot for it since we loose points on the clean barn thing and I tell them if they are willing to pay the vet bill and buy my kids a new goat then sure I’ll not tie it there, but I thought the whole reason for 4H and the fair is to teach the kids how to care for a animal not risk their well being for a $25 award. That shuts them up every year.
Moers I should have made myself more clear on what I was thinking......since I am totally with you on the beef panels as gates lol that is what my gates are too lol but I want to get these and the hinges to make kidding stalls. Basically exactly like one of the pictures with the sheep in there. So not just gates. Also when not kidding I can make pens for others if i need a small pen for something. Maybe one that needs a little extra or the kids fair goats. I think I’m going to get a few stalls worth and give it a go though. I’m still not sure how well aluminum will hold up to goat but I guess my cattle trailer is aluminum so it should be ok, only one way to find out I guess


----------

